# For sale: 1955 garelli mosquito-centrimatic



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 17, 2012)

FOR SALE: 1955 GARELLI MOSQUITO-CENTRIMATIC

Older Restoration. I've owned 4 years. Good runner.

$950 + $150 fedex shipping 

(May p/x interesting unrestored American pre-war bicycle)


MORE PHOTOS & INFO:

http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=2884


----------

